# Seerose teilen und vor Wasserfall?



## ct-78 (2. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

wie viele wissen, bin ich momentan meinen neuen Teich am bauen um ein altes kleines Becken zu ersetzen (siehe Bau eines Teichs).

Jetzt würde ich gerne die "alte" Seerose aus dem alten Teich teilen und in den neuen Teich einsetzen. Die Seerose hat ca. einen durchmesser von 1,5m da müsste ein teilen doch möglich sein oder? Und wenn ja wie?
Desweiteren würde ich gerne die Seerose in die nähe von dem Wasserfall stellen. Das Wasser plätschert hier nicht sondern es ist hier nur eine leichte Strömung zu erkennen. Macht der Seerose das etwas aus oder ist das egal?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dr.J (2. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Christian,

eine Seerose in dieser Grösse zu teilen ist kein Problem. Einfach nur das Rhizom (Wurzelwerk) teilen.

Was die Nähe zum "Wasserfall" betrifft. Normalerweise mögen Seerosen kein bewegtes Wasser, sondern es eher ruhig. Allerdings ist meine Seerose auch in der Nähe eines Wasserfalls mit leichter Strömung, und bei mir hat sich das noch nicht negativ bemerkbar gemacht. Aber vielleicht hat jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------

